# Importing from Alternative Sporting Services (RoyalMail vs. Parcel Force ---> Canada Post)



## yenmedia (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone have any *experience buying from Alternative and shipping Parcel Force?* Wondering if any brokerage or sales taxes gets applied? 

I've ordered from Alternative before (small order) which was shipped Royal Mail and came without any additional charges. Now I'm thinking of placing a larger order and debating between (A) breaking it up into several Royal Mail shipments or (B) one large order sent via Parcel Force. 

My understanding is Parcel Force makes it way here via Canada Post.

Any information would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I have ordered from alt and used parcel force. Shipping was fast, about a week if I recall correctly. No additional charges. But I often get stuff from USA and Britain sometimes I have to pay taxes and the 5-10 customs fee and sometimes not. Ordering from alt and regular post can take a long time to arrive sometimes, especially the last couple years with Covid


----------



## yenmedia (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info! Will give Parcel Force a try and report back.


----------



## yenmedia (Dec 20, 2021)

Quick update in case it helps anyone in future.... After doing the math, it worked out cheaper to split the order into two (2) shipments sent by RoyalMail (instead of Parcel Force). Both packages took about 10 calendar days to arrive and no duties / taxes / etc.. were charged


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Good news. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

For anyone else curious, I just placed an order for a riser and some small accessories from Alternative. Order total was just over $600 USD, $50 was ParcelForce shipping, so retail value of the order was $550 USD = about $750 CAD. ParcelForce hands over to Canada Post and the CBSA, and i owe $130 in taxes and fees before delivery. Not too bad. I don't remember the exact amount I paid last time I ordered a riser from Alternative but I remember it being substantially worse since I used UPS that time - the taxes and fees were about the same percentage but then there was UPS own brokerage fees on top that put the total cost through the roof.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------

